# Just wrote c of Q



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

It is as hard as everyone says. Even with honours in every level, excellent exam marks, weeks of studing and knowledge in every covered aspect its still hard. I had the pink exam. tried one math question in metric form and got the wrong answer yet did the same question in imp. and got the right answer the same way. somethings fishy:bangin:. Other than that, the wording was poor on a few questions but its to be expected. Very challenging exam. To anybody taking it, study your rural systems, pipe grading and math very well. The layout of the exam posted on the net telling what each section is worth is true.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure where you are, and what exam you were taking, but I find exams of most nature to be like that. 

I fail to see how a test proves competency in a trade. Of course, lest we forget codes are written to minimums. So, I guess test would be that, proof of minimum knowledge. :laughing:


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Ontario, Canada. The c of Q is the canadian plumbing exam (red seal)


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

red_devil said:


> Ontario, Canada. The c of Q is the canadian plumbing exam (red seal)


 are you refering to the interprovincial? never heard it called the cofq most people just call it the ip and yes it is a very challenging exam,for a reason


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Yea its the inter provincial. I've known as c of q. Always have. Doesn't matter though what its called. Still a challenge


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Indie said:


> Not sure where you are, and what exam you were taking, but I find exams of most nature to be like that.
> 
> *I fail to see how a test proves competency in a trade. Of course, lest we forget codes are written to minimums. So, I guess test would be that, proof of minimum knowledge.* :laughing:


Agree 100%. The navy promotes through a testing method and I see so many people rise through ranks quickly because they can take a test well but know absolutely nothing about anything. However, test are standardized way to ensure everyone is required to meet a *minimum* standard of knowledge.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Many people in BC use the phrases CQ, C of Q, TQ, IP, Red Seal, etc. interchangeably when refering to the IP/RS qualification. The BC Red Seal wallet cards do employ the phrase Certificate of Qualification.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Indie said:


> Not sure where you are, and what exam you were taking, but I find exams of most nature to be like that.
> 
> I fail to see how a test proves competency in a trade. Of course, lest we forget codes are written to minimums. So, I guess test would be that, proof of minimum knowledge. :laughing:


No prejudice or discrimination intended, but I am living proof that one can score very high on an exam and still not know much.


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there many plumbers in ontario that even have their gas liscense I can't find an employer that has anything to do with it so I wonder why why why is there questions on the test for it...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the US, a licensed plumber is authorized to work on gas. Some people may not know that, so they'll call the gas utility company. But licensed plumbers install, maintain, alter, extend, etc. gas lines and equipment.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

The Red Seal is a national exam, resulting in content of interest to other Provinces. In Saskatchewan, gas is just a component of the Plumbing trade and there are no additional licensing requirements. In BC and AB, a separate gas certificate is required which can be earned individually. However, the education and testing for this certification is also included in year 4 of the Plumber apprentice program. National trade exams can be equally unfair to most participants in nations with diverse geography. There are are question on the Red Seal exam that are neither meaningful nor relevant to Plumbers in BC etc.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I got my marks in and got 83 %. I guess I'm smarter than I thought:thumbup:. The gas questions on the exam were pretty basic but I'm a gas fitter also so it might just seem that way. One gas question was "how do you adjust the service regulator to a house" or something similar involving the service regulator.

Well In ontario, you are not allowed to but the correct answer is how you would actually adjust the regulator. Kinda silly. I knew it from a heads up before taking it from my teacher who warned us. 

The question that made me laugh was "If you tap on cast iron pipe and it has a dull ring, what is the problem?" Kinda goofy but hey, easy marks.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats RD, welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats!

The one question that through a loop for me was " what's the best natural alternative power source for a well pump?"

The answers were:
1 nuclear
2 solar
3 wind
4 3-phase wiring


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

So which one do you think solar or wind? I'd say solar because if you are in an area with little wind your outta luck. But it could go the other way as well. But theirs always some form of sun light.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I vote for three phase cause it's the most natural alternative to a single phase pump. :laughing:

Given that there are 8,736 hours in a year, and Prince Rupert, BC gets 6,146 hours of cloud cover, solar may not be so good up there. Oh right, this is a National exam. Find out which Provincial representative wanted that question on the exam and you'll have the official right answer!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

haha exactly. I took a course from viesmann on solar heating and the guy spent 3 hrs taking about how to sell it, benefits etc. At the end he said something along the lines of "its not very practicle since it snows so much and you won't get your return from it" I thought it was a little foolish but hey, some people want it.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> haha exactly. I took a course from viesmann on solar heating and the guy spent 3 hrs taking about how to sell it, benefits etc. At the end he said something along the lines of "its not very practicle since it snows so much and you won't get your return from it" I thought it was a little foolish but hey, some people want it.


I herd some funny things about that course lol. My friend mentioned that the most interesting part was the tour lol.


----------

